# icones boîtes aux lettres



## didierlt (20 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je voudrais changer les icones de mes boîtes aux lettres dans mail. Est-ce possible si oui comment faire. Merci
En fait j'arrive à le faire dans le dossier library/mailboxes/ lire les info puis copier coller l'image pour la nouvelle icone mais quand j'ouvre mail elles apparaissent toujours sous le forme d'un dossier classique


----------



## Alycastre (20 Décembre 2006)

A vu de nez ... pas possible, tout au moins sans réécrire du code ....


----------



## Dos Jones (20 Décembre 2006)

C'est éventuellement possible, il faut faire un clic droit sur mail pour accéder au contenu du paquet. Dans ressources il y a plein de fichiers au format .tiff, il suffit de remplacer ceux que l'on veut par une image de même taille portant le même nom. Par contre travailler sur une copie de Mail au cas où


----------



## didierlt (20 Décembre 2006)

Merci mais cela ne marche pas car dans ce dossier "ressources" il y a bien plein de fichiers .tiff mais qui ne sont pas ceux des mes boites aux lettres, j'ai essay&#233; d'en cr&#233;er un avec l'image que je voudrais et avec le nom d'une de mes boites et je l'ai mis dans ce dossier ressources, mais cela n'a rien fait.


----------



## Missiku_San (21 Décembre 2006)

clic-droit sur "Mail", puis "afficher le contenu du paquet >> contents >> ressources", et il y a bien des icones "inMailbox.tiff","inMailboxLarge.tiff", "ToBeDeliveredMailbox.tiff" et "ToBeDeliveredMailboxLarge.tiff" que tu peux changer...
(et il y en a aussi bien d'autre...)


----------



## didierlt (30 Décembre 2006)

Merci mais cela ne marche  toujours pas. Il faut bien lire ce que j'ai écrit à savoir : car dans ce dossier "ressources" il y a bien plein de fichiers .tiff mais qui ne sont pas ceux des mes boites aux lettres, j'ai essayé d'en créer un avec l'image que je voudrais et avec le nom d'une de mes boites et je l'ai mis dans ce dossier ressources, mais cela n'a rien fait.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (31 Décembre 2006)

Le plus simple est de passer par la solution Shapeshiter, puis tu télécharges le thème que tu veux. 

Je te met en pièce jointe l'aperçu de Mail avec le thème Amora.


----------

